

A Virtual Gramophone - njn
http://www.cs.huji.ac.il/~springer/

======
johnlongawa
I love this.

Scanning resolution is probably higher now but you most likely still have to
break it into multiple scans due to the platter diameter of an LP and the fact
that most scanners are designed to scan paper documents. Duh, I guess.

------
zokier
Wonder how well this could succeed with modern technology.

